# CPT assistance for percutaneous fixation of tibial plafond fx



## rhksn (Oct 17, 2012)

Can anyone please give assistance for percutaneous fixation of a tibial plafond fracture?  Only percutaneous fixation code is 27756 which is for a tibial shaft fracture.  Codes for tibial plafond fractures include closed treatment 27824 with skeletal traction and/or requiring manipulation 27825 and open treatment of tibia only 27827.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 17, 2012)

I have coded unlisted compare to 27756


----------



## rhksn (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for your assistance.  It is greatly appreciated.


----------

